# I am going to make some MRE's this weekend



## Sentry18

A couple months back oif_ghost_tod had posted about making his own MRE's. Well Christmas smiled on me and my new FoodSaver is all set up and ready for it's inaugural run. I have a bunch of salt/pepper packets as well as some heavy duty plastic utensils. Now I need to go do some shopping and see what other goodies I can add to my ration packs. I am not a seafood lover (blech) so tuna is out. Any other thoughts and ideas on what I should buy at the grocery store?

On a side note I did a few Google searches and there is a lot of write ups and videos out there on making your own MRE packs. There all seem to be very individualized, something that Uncle Sam cannot do on the USGI MREs. Each person also seems to come up with their own name for their's, so I am thinking maybe I will just call mine STE meals (Something To Eat) or maybe OSP (Oh Shit Packs). Any other ideas?

Also what are your thoughts about adding extras to these packs. Like water purification tablets, matches, one a day vitamins, etc. and so on? My first batch will be set up under the presumption that I have a separate heat source and cooking container. Down the road I may add an MRE heater to the bag. 

I am getting excited just writing this post! Time to start making a list.


----------



## MsSage

Have you thought about getting a couple "silverware" fork and spoon then drilling a hole in the ends and adding a ring? They fit real nice in the colemen mess kit.
I have thought about getting the dehydrated beef but not sure if it will keep after opened then sealed again.


----------



## jsriley5

Not sure about the dehydrated but the freeze dried stuff if sealed back (vacuum) after opening is supposed to return to nearly the same shelf life.


----------



## Sentry18

I have a few stainless steel mess kits with titanium sporks, these are going to be more like a stand alone package where the only thing I have to supply is fire and water. 

My sample contents list is something like this:

Chunk chicken (bag not can)
Package of Ramen 
6-8 whole wheat crackers
Small peanut butter pack
100 Calorie pack of cookies
Granola or trail mix bar
Instant drink mix
Tea bag
Sugar packets
Salt & Pepper
Chewing Gum
Multi-vitamin
Fork & Spoon
Wet Wipe

Size, weight, contents, shelf life, etc. are all things I will need to consider when I go to the store. Plus I have to be able to pack it all nearly in a seal-able bag. 

By the way I have read repeatedly to use a tack to poke a hole in anything you are including that is a dry good (like the crackers). They will last longer and it saves space.


----------



## Indiana_Jones

Sentry18 said:


> . . . By the way I have read repeatedly to use a tack to poke a hole in anything you are including that is a dry good (like the crackers). They will last longer and it saves space.


Sentry18 - can you explain a little more about using a tack? I'm very interested in making MREs but this idea of poking a hole is new to me. Thanks.


----------



## oldvet

Sentry18 said:


> I have a few stainless steel mess kits with titanium sporks, these are going to be more like a stand alone package where the only thing I have to supply is fire and water.
> 
> My sample contents list is something like this:
> 
> Chunk chicken (bag not can)
> Package of Ramen
> 6-8 whole wheat crackers
> Small peanut butter pack
> 100 Calorie pack of cookies
> Granola or trail mix bar
> Instant drink mix
> Tea bag
> Sugar packets
> Salt & Pepper
> Chewing Gum
> Multi-vitamin
> Fork & Spoon
> Wet Wipe
> 
> Size, weight, contents, shelf life, etc. are all things I will need to consider when I go to the store. Plus I have to be able to pack it all nearly in a seal-able bag.
> 
> By the way I have read repeatedly to use a tack to poke a hole in anything you are including that is a dry good (like the crackers). They will last longer and it saves space.


That is an excellent start and I especially like the idea of Multi-Vitamins.

I don't know if you are a Spam hater or not, but they do come in individual sealed packages that would be great for the home made MRE type meals.

Also you might want to think about replacing the fork and spoon with a dual purpose "spork".


----------



## -JohnD-

Indiana_Jones said:


> Sentry18 - can you explain a little more about using a tack? I'm very interested in making MREs but this idea of poking a hole is new to me. Thanks.


I believe it is to allow air in the original package to escape when sealing the vacuum bag.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yall can get some a the dried noodle type dinners, they got like chicken, shrimp (I know no seafood but fer illustration) they come in them cardboard containers, ya just add some water an heat. Take em outa the cardboard package an vac seal. Takes up less room thata way. There perty tastey meals on the cheap.

I use the chicken salad an cracker snacks I pick up at dollar tree in mine.
Ya can get small packs a pepperoni, canadian bacon an such that have a perty fair shelf life on em.
I dry chicken an dumplins an beef stew an vac pack em.
Pop tarts, hard candies an granola bars (millineum bars be great) work nicely.
The hand wipes like ya get at KFC are great fer cleanup.
Drink mix powders are great, add a bit a flavour ta plain water.
Beef jerky comes in all sizes a packets with a decent shelf life.
There are several kinds a cracker packs that keep well.

Lots a thins ya can put in there. Just kinda shop round while yer at the store. Get thins ya like ta eat. These don't keep as long a MRE's but a year er so ain't outa the question. The ones I carry in my CERT packs an get home bags I change out ever 6 months cause they go through alotta temp swings in the truck. But with decent food in em, it ain't a bad meal.


----------



## labotomi

The Ramen is cheap, but I prefer the Knorr or store brand packs of rice or noodle side dishes. On sale they're around $.80 for a pack of 2 servings (around 230 cal/serving) compared to Ramen at 188 cal/serving


----------



## jsriley5

Don't forget some *TP!!!!*

I like the idea of including some multi vitamins esp a vit C to go with the goodies too.


----------



## Indiana_Jones

Yeah the vitamin idea is great. Just two little pills in each MRE and you can't get more convenient than that.


----------



## Marcus

Underwoods Deviled Ham or one of their other products.
http://www.underwoodspreads.com/


----------



## Boomy

jsriley5 said:


> Don't forget some TP!!!!
> 
> I like the idea of including some multi vitamins esp a vit C to go with the goodies too.


Or a packet of EmergenC. That way you have the flavored drink and 2000mg of vitamin C in one?


----------



## jsriley5

Marcus said:


> Underwoods Deviled Ham or one of their other products.
> http://www.underwoodspreads.com/


Wish they'd pack that stuff in squeeze packs or bags like the Tuna and spam are being done in. Would make that stuff pretty awesome for a home made mre.


----------



## labotomi

powdered gator aid or something similar to replenish electrolytes.


----------



## Lake Windsong

labotomi said:


> powdered gator aid or something similar to replenish electrolytes.


You can buy gatorade and pedialyte for kids in those single use packs to add to water. Very handy, less mess in get home bags and bobs. Or you could measure out single uses of gatorade powder to save a little money.


----------



## dixiemama

For the vitamins- at my local walmarts they have a diabetic vitamin pack ($10 for a months supply) that has like 7 pills in it but extra vitamin c, b12 (I think) and others. It's a great deal and with the added vitamins cld help some deficiencies in a SHTF situation


----------



## *Andi

Just a reminder ... store what you eat and eat what you store ...


----------



## dixiemama

That's why the kids have made their own! They get to pick what's in them and make their own packs then we vacuum seal 'em.


----------



## deetheivy

I would add instant oatmeal( in this case) and a small serving of fruit. Breakfast

A couple of energy bars, and trail mix. Snack throughout the day.

Freeze dried meal, Mac n Cheese, or maybe something you don't have to heat up. Lunch

Dinner the rest of the freeze dried meal, a hormel complete meal, mashed potatos

Vaccuum seal all together and thats one days meal.

Add spice packets, tea/coffee bags to breakfast, individual serving powdered drink mixes and add some sugar packets, hard candy


----------



## dixiemama

Oatmeal with dried food and spices; trail mix for snack; lunch is either ramen or rice pack; dinner is our big family meal so I'm in charge of that. 2 water bottles each (with mixes), 3 days of MRE's, first aid kit, change of clothes, multipurpose tool, fire starter and whatever else they want to put in their packs. They have to have basics then they can put whatever else they want as long as they can carry it.


----------



## sgtrunningfool

On the less pleasant side of MREs if you are gonna eat them regularly you may want to consider a stool softener either natural or pill form to include in the pack. I would guess the home made ones would be better


----------



## dixiemama

Hence the oats!


----------



## Sentry18

So the weekend is almost over and still no MRE's, but I am getting a lot closer. I am trying to find the perfect balance between cost, shelf life, convenience and nutrition. Taste is in there somewhere too. I am hoping in the next couple days to be ready to actual start putting them together. Here is what I have so far.

Bear Creak Soup. I got several packages of these soups on clearance at the local grocery store for $2.49 each (normally $4.99). The one I selected for my MRE's is the Creamy Cheddar Potato. The package has 8 -1 cup servings but I am going to repackage it into 4 - 2 cup servings. Each of the new packets will have 360 calories, 14 g of fat and 4 g of protein. 

Spam Singles. They did not have the bagged chunk chicken so I went with Spam singles. They come in 3oz bags which is perfect. Cost was $1.09 each. 250 calories, 22 g of fat and 11 g of protein. 

Nature Valley crunchy peanut butter granola bars. Cost was $0.67 each. 190 calories, 7 g of fat, 5 g of protein. I may add two per MRE.

Still working on crackers, a treat and the other contents.


----------



## Dakine

Sentry, are you looking at MRE's as patrol or post Bug OUT meals on the way to BOL, are you thinking bulk long term storage for in place meals? In my mind, those are different things...

I have a new book (and I've been horrible about time spent so far this vacation period) that I mean to try some recipes from, in fact maybe tomorrow I'll make a POINT to get at least one them done... Dinner Is In the Jar

http://www.amazon.com/Dinner-Is-In-The-Jar/dp/1450550924/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356924971&sr=8-1&keywords=dinner+is+in+the+jar

In your situation, at least as I understand it, providing for the 2 different scenarios is hugely different. You might be able to trade space and volume in a BOL but that doesn't work so great if you're all about run and gun trying to get to safety.

maybe you need both? (maybe we all do!!!)

I live at my BOL, which any sane person would call the location they bugged out FROM!!!!  so carrying around all of my stuff is not going to work, but later on, if I can get a little land or something, I'm all about putting thousands of jars worth of canned goods there in advance. The EARTH is a fantastic cooler, if you do it right it wont freeze or burn, it's just the right temp all year long below the frost line.

In your ultimate BOL supplies, have you thought about stuff for tykes? I know you have a big family from other posts... things like being able to make a cake or at least muffins and a candle on top for birthdays... that can be a huge morale thing, at least I would think so.

now that you've got the vacuum sealer, remind the wife that valentines day is coming up fast and you want a cannery, or a grain mill (and a food mill), or better yet, get them for her!  (uhm... wear the kevlar LOL)


----------



## AuroraHawk

jsriley5 said:


> Don't forget some *TP!!!!*
> 
> I like the idea of including some multi vitamins esp a vit C to go with the goodies too.


And if you don't know how to use only 1 square of TP at a time, any WWII or Korean vet should be able to tell you. :evilgrin:


----------



## Sentry18

> Sentry, are you looking at MRE's as patrol or post Bug OUT meals on the way to BOL, are you thinking bulk long term storage for in place meals? In my mind, those are different things...


I am a bug in sort of guy. But I do have a well prepped BOV and a well prepped BOL if things go from bad to worse to nightmarish. These are going to be used in my BOB and for camping / hunting. When I take the boys out camping (the roughing it variety) we general take the bug out bags and use the contents as a repetitive test run. Then we re-build them plus or minus. If these home made MRE's have a shelf life of 1-2 years that's more than I will really need. I may also keep a couple in my unmarked squad car, just in case.

I am also doing it for no other reason than I can and I want to.


----------



## Dakine

AuroraHawk said:


> And if you don't know how to use only 1 square of TP at a time, any WWII or Korean vet should be able to tell you. :evilgrin:


and Sheryl Crow! of course her career sort of nose dived when she went public with that aspect of her "green" eco thoughts lol

TP is free... the grocery stores have mini phone books at the door just waiting to be picked up and carried home. if you dont grab one on the way out, that's your mistake


----------



## Sentry18

*Woo Hoo! My very first homemade MRE is complete!*

Of course I won't be stopping there. I have enough stuff to make approx. 9 today and will be making 9 more next weekend. This first batch is being called "Ver 1.0 Menu A". They are all going to be identical. Pretty much everything came from the grocery store or convenience stores (some of it free). I have since ordered some stuff online to add to what I can get locally for "Ver 1.0 Menu B". I have already decided on some upgrades and other items to add when I get to Ver 2.0. I have also learned a few lessons on bag size and other factors. Like putting an actual menu inside the pack that lists the contents, nutrition info, etc. The pin trick worked well on dried goods and definitely reduced space. I expect to get an approx. shelf life of 2 years out of these and will use and rotate accordingly. I am fairly impressed at how much food I was able to get into such a small post-vacuum sealed bag. They are not overly heavy and provide a good variety of food. Under rationed conditions a 2000 calorie meal pack would get the job done.

*Ver 1.0 Menu A contains the following*:

Freeze Dried Chili w/ Beans (4 cups prepared)
Extra Seasonings Added to Chili 
1 Can Chicken Salad
1 Serving Whole Weat Crackers
1 Single Serving SPAM
1 Servings Ritz Crackers
1 Serving Peanut Butter 
1 Packet Instant Oatmeal
1 Pack of Oreo Crips
2 Nature Valley Granola Bars

1 "Energy" Electrolytes Drink Mix
1 Mint Green Tea Bag (Caffenated) 
2 Splenda Packets
1 Truvia Packet
2 Salt & Pepper Packets
3 Butterscotch Candies
2 Multi-vitamins

2 Anti-Bacterial Wet Wipes
1 Pair Nitrile Gloves
1 TP Pack (12 squares)
2 Water Purification Tablets

1 Large Napkin
1 Plastic Knife
1 Plastic Fork
1 Plastic Spoon
1 Mini Spoon

Calories: 1955
Fat: 72
Carbs: 259
Protein: 78


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Id eat that. Good job. One thing to consider if going for nutrition is replacing the ramen idea you mentioned earlier. Good filler but not much nutrition unless you add things. One idea is maybe take one cup small grain whole wheat cous cous (doesnt have to be simmered just add hot water and let sit) add bullion cube and dehydrated veggies and seal up. Small light weight short cook time low water needs (1 cup to 1 cup ratio with extra for veg) and will go well with any packaged meat. If in a a good bag can be prepared and eaten from said bag. Also filling.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Now you got the wheels turnin! Gonna have to make some of my own


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Here is what I came up with after goin through the pantry. Goin for high calorie as assuming lots of hiking.

2 single serve oatmeal.........318 calories
2 cup whole wheat cous cous.........1320 calories
2 tuna....................140 cal at very least
Dehydrated veg...............70 cal (?)
2 teaspoon chk bullion.......40 cal
6 teaspoon lard (2 teaspoon packets).......720 cal (shelf stable 2 yr shelflife)
2 earl grey twinning tea.......0 cal?
8 teaspoon sugar..........120 cal
6 graham cracker........180 cal
3 single serve peanut butter......214 cal
Nature vally granola bar......190 cal

Approx 3200 cal a day diet.

Change up meat, bullion flavor, snacks for variety.
Water needs....... less approx 5.5 cups (i live in southeast np)
Add tp, moist towlettes, matches, and 3 purtab.
Package how desired.
Cook time.....boil water then let sit for 5min.
Minimal fuel requirements.....boiling 5 cups of water per day includes beverage.

Thoughts and/or critiques?


----------



## Sentry18

Yeah I abandoned the ramen noodles after I looked at the nutrition label and space needed for them. I may use them if I try and create and ultra-light MRE. The Bear Creak chili and other soups I used were on clearance and gave me a lot of bang for the buck. I have several more stored away in the man cave for version 2.0. Plus when I repackaged them I was able to add some extras like hot salt, red pepper flakes and some dehydrated onion.

I need/want to up my overall calorie count. I have lots of carbs but I think the protein and fat are a little lacking. I had never heard of lard packets, might have to look into them. Next time I am going to add more peanut butter, a package of walnuts, pecans or macadamia nuts, substitute one protein bar for one granola bar (or maybe just add one) and add a second oatmeal.

CBL: Your list looks pretty good. Did you see that I added a couple multi-vitamins to mine? I was also thinking of other vitamins / minerals I could add. I estimated mine at 5-6 cups of water as well.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I really like the multivitamin and emergenC/gatorade for nutrition purpose. Lard does not come in 2 teaspoon packs. It will have to be packaged. Comes in large tubs but is shelf stable with good shelflife. As I understand prehistoric folks added their equivalent to grains and berries as travel food (source jean m auel). Gave me idea of adding to cooked grains as energy and calorie boost. Can you make or get packets that small with your vaccuum sealer?


----------



## jsriley5

I would suggest maybe using suet in place of the lard for a better storage life. It is beef rather than pork and is the same thing (animal fat) except it's been rendered down until there is no or little remaining water. Amer Indians used Suet from Buffalo mixed with punded (ground) nuts and dry berries and powdered jerky to make traveling and winter storage food. (pemmican) Have heard of folks making it that way with beef suet and molding in the foam egg tray for serving lumps lemme see if I can find a source for that and edit it in here.

http://www.survivalschool.com/articles/recipes/Pemmican_Modern.htm

this link has more info http://www.evfit.com/pemmican.htm


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

That sounds good. Can suet be obtained from local stores or is it a specialty item? Not really familiar with it. Also what is a good vacuum sealer and bag make? This is going to be the project that gets me off my butt to buy some food storage supplies


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Suet = beef fat in a pan with some water, boil fer a bit. Drain water inta a bowl, put in fridge. The suet will solidify at the top.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I think it will just be cheaper to buy the lard. Might stick with that at first.


----------



## Sentry18

I am also looking at Coconut Oil. It is thick, very beneficial, can be eaten on it's own, tastes good and has a pretty long shelf life. We used to mix coconut oil, cocoa, chopped almonds and sugar (or honey or SF sweetener) together to make a concoction that was reminiscent of an Almond Joy bar. You freeze them to make them solid and they will stay that way unless it gets hot. Then you would have to just consume it in a semi-liquid form. That would make a nice addition to my MRE's if I could figure out how to package it properly.


----------



## Sentry18

*I finished up all 9 of my Meals 'not quite' Ready to Eat!*

They all came out basically the same. I considered making a few adjustments as I went, but then I decided that was what version 2 was for. This gives me one MRE for everyone in the house. I also made some secondary smaller packs that contain less stuff. I am calling these my SRE's (Snacks Ready to Eat). They contain a granola bar, protein bar, hard candy, small package of nuts, one wet-wipe and two packets of Crystal Light. Makes a nice addition to my MRE's in a smaller, flatter package. I can see me making a lot of these.

I also forgot to comment on cost. My total out of pocket to create the aforementioned 9 MRE's was $29, although some things were free (salt, pepper, peanut butter, plastic utensils) and some things I did not factor in because I already had them on hand and always do (toilet paper, sterile gloves, vitamins, etc.). So I think it is fair to estimate that these MRE's cost me around $3.50 each. Which is pretty good compared to the $7-10 for a surplus MRE or $8-15 for a commecial MRE. Plus I had some leftovers that I can use the next time I make some (which will be soon).

I am wondering if next time around I should not substitute a Hormel Compleats entree instead of a freeze dried soup or stew. They cost less than $1.75, can be eaten right out of the package and do not require water. That would increase my cost, but decrease my water needs. It would also make my entree "ready to eat" versus HAS to be cooked.

Anyway thanks to oif_ghost_tod who put the idea in my head and everyone who posted ideas and suggestions here.


----------



## UncleJoe

Sentry18 said:


> *I finished up all 9 of my Meals 'not quite' Ready to Eat!*


Well it's about time! I've been waiting over a week! 
Now send them all to me so I can do a taste test.  You don't really want to experiment on your family do you?


----------



## kejmack

This has been a really good thread. When I leave my house it is 40+ miles of nothing in any direction. We always try to keep food and water in the truck in case we get stranded. This thead has given me some great ideas! Thanks to all!


----------



## smaj100

I know I'm a little late to the thread, a cheapo bic lighter or better yet some matches in a pill bottle or some other small container to help start a fire to heat the food or water if needed or to just stay warm.

If your gonna make em, make so you'll use em. I was never a fan of the "ranger pudding" using all the stuff from the mre's in the old days, but the coffee, sugar and creamer always makes for a little nice thing when the STHHTF.

For those so inclined the small tins of oysters, sardines and mackeral also pack out real well if you like them with crackers. IF these aren't going to be forced into a typical cargo pocket like the mre's you could also use dinty moore stews or the other small cans of raviolis and such for the kids or yourself too.


----------



## smaj100

Oh I almost forgot to mention. When I was active as a aviation life support guy we used the vacumn sealer for lots of our life vest goodies. One trick we did though was to cut a v notch in both sides of the bag almost to the sealed part. This was done to facilitate tearing open the bag with one hand/arm and your teeth. In the off chance you were injured and couldn't use a knife or had lost it you still had a way to open the pretty tuff sealed plastic packages to get to the contents.

Try to tear open on of those packages with one arm/hand and you'll see the need for an assist.

Speaking of old ideas from survival vest's. We used to have small flat 8oz packages of water. Wasn't very pleasant tasting (plastic), but might pack into those homemade mre's for water already on hand instead of using other drinking water.

I'm not advocating this website was just the first one with a quick google search that popped up with what I was looking for.

http://preparedness.com/purwatpac.html


----------



## Sentry18

My son had the same idea about matches, he just had it 10 minutes after I sealed the last homemade MRE.  I am going to add 2 strike anywhere matches and 1 waterproof match to each MRE. Then if I don't use them I can just put them in my BOB or back pack, but if for some reason I lose my pack I can still make fire. My Son also thought I should add a small compressed bundle of dryer lint. It's hard to not make these into miniature sealed bug out bags! My boy was so thrilled with the Foodsaver that he wanted to vacuum seal everything from magazines to his back up pistol. I may have gone crazy myself and vacuum sealed half of everything we had in the cupboards. 

Another idea I had was one of those small doohickies that is part dental floss tool and part toothpick.

The V notch is a good idea, but it worries me that I might break the seal with normal use and abuse of the pack itself. Especially since I poked holes in all the dry goods and let the Foodsaver bag serve as the new seal. I will definitely do that next time on the internal vacuum sealed bags of wet wipes, drink mixes, etc. Good suggestion, thanks.

I also want to link the thread that OldCootHillbilly started as there are a couple links in there to MRE supplies that are awesome and gave me even more ideas.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/couple-sites-if-yer-makin-mres-16432/


----------



## smaj100

Sentry18 said:


> My Son also thought I should add a small compressed bundle of dryer lint. It's hard to not make these into miniature sealed bug out bags! My boy was so thrilled with the Foodsaver that he wanted to vacuum seal everything from magazines to his back up pistol.
> 
> Another great idea.
> 
> The V notch is a good idea, but it worries me that I might break the seal with normal use and abuse of the pack itself. Especially since I poked holes in all the dry goods and let the Foodsaver bag serve as the new seal. I will definitely do that next time on the internal vacuum sealed bags of wet wipes, drink mixes, etc. Good suggestion, thanks.


In all my years flying, taking off the vests, dropping them on the ground, hanging them off the birds. I don't ever recall one of the v notches breaking. The packs were also stuffed pretty snuggly into the proper pouches. If you were worried and planning to use/experiment with ver 1.0, try a small notch and see how they do in the BOB's on a hike or a trip. Just something we learned over the years of possible scenarios of having an injured limb. Kinda like practicing racking a pistol slide, on a boot heel or between the knees if you had and injured limb.


----------



## Sentry18

*Thread Revival / Update!*

My office was recently remodeled requiring that I move out temporarily and then move back in. In the process I found one of my original homemade MRE circa 12/2012. Since I am knocking on the 3 year mark I decided to have it for lunch. After all 3 years is the shelf life of your standard improperly stored US government issue food in a bag (yes, longer if stored properly). This was not my 2nd version or 3rd version which I think were/are a much better combination of foods. But those will have to wait until 2016 to start trying out. Plus with those generations we will find out of smaj100's v-notch cuts held up! But that post has to wait.

Chunk chicken - Not bad. Not the freshest I have ever had but not bad.

Package of Ramen - Didn't eat this one, gave it to the desk Sarge who eats Ramen almost every day. He mixed it with a fresh one but had no complaints.

6-8 whole wheat crackers & peanut butter - I don't usually eat much for carbs unless I am in a survival situation, but the crackers and peanut butter were just fine.

100 Calorie pack of cookies - Like oreos without the creamy middle. Gave them to a Detective who said they were still crunchy and good.

Granola or trail mix bar - Honey granola, they are already hard and this one was no different. Tasted just fine. Will probably have carb cravings tonight though.

Instant drink mix - Crystal Lite Natural Lemonade, delicious.

I did use the wet wipe and plastic fork, but the rest of the bag went into a drawer or the trash.

All in all this homemade MRE thing was not only fun to do, but less expensive than buying MRE's. I think they are just as good as the original too. I need to do some more research and purchasing and then I am going to put out a dozen or so of version 4.0. One of the add ons could be 5-hour-energy. I hate energy drinks but they could have a place in a survival meal pack. I am also thinking about some kind of protein powder shake mix. Yes they require water, but they have protein and fat in a small packet. I wonder if you can buy packets of coconut oil? That would be a good add on too. See, now I am getting excited for my next run!


----------



## backlash

I think this is the first time I have ever read a 3 year old update from the original poster.
Makes the OP more valuable.
Thank you


----------



## Sentry18

I think LincTex did a long term gasoline storage study and I am pretty sure OldCoot opens canned tyrannosaurus from time to time. But I agree it does indeed help when people follow up.


----------



## Balls004

backlash said:


> I think this is the first time I have ever read a 3 year old update from the original poster.
> Makes the OP more valuable.
> Thank you


I'm glad for the update, I guess I need to spend more time searching the cracks and crevices around here for tidbits as useful as this one.

Maybe one of the resident members who's seen some of the best threads could start a sticky with "The Best of Prepared Society"...

This one really fits in with how my supplies are planned though, I just never really thought of doing it in this way. So now I've got a lot of planning and work to do to realign my original plan.

Thanks a lot guys and gals!


----------



## Mase92

This was a great read. I too think this was the first time I seen a few year old thread reported on.

A few questions, was the chicken good or expired? Any hesitation on eating it?


----------



## notyermomma

And furthermore, what _were_ the 9 MREs you came up with? I'm itchin' to plagiarize.


----------



## Sentry18

I followed the standard MRE Rule; color and odor are everything. It smelled like chicken, it looked like chicken and I went for it. It must have been okay because I have not gotten ill or developed super powers. 

I actually just made 9 identical homemade MRE's (v.2) but when I made up v.3 I added a little variety. What it comes down to for me is what I can find on sale, clearance, special, free, etc. But I also made sure to check dates on getting the newest production package I could find. In v.2 & v.3 I made combos of freeze dried and fresh foods giving me options. I also made a couple freeze dried only MRE's for maximum shelf life. 

In v.4 I am going to replace the multi-vitamin (which may or may not do anything for humans) and replace it with a packet of super greens. I also found that you CAN buy coconut oil packets (which is VERY good for human consumption). A 1 oz packet has 300+ calories and 35g of fat. That is some serious energy in a small package. Especially when mixed into a protein shake.


----------



## Grimm

Sentry18 said:


> I followed the standard MRE Rule; color and odor are everything. It smelled like chicken, it looked like chicken and I went for it. It must have been okay because I have not gotten ill or developed super powers.
> 
> I actually just made 9 identical homemade MRE's (v.2) but when I made up v.3 I added a little variety. What it comes down to for me is what I can find on sale, clearance, special, free, etc. But I also made sure to check dates on getting the newest production package I could find. In v.2 & v.3 I made combos of freeze dried and fresh foods giving me options. I also made a couple freeze dried only MRE's for maximum shelf life.
> 
> In v.4 I am going to replace the multi-vitamin (which may or may not do anything for humans) and replace it with a packet of super greens. I also found that you CAN buy coconut oil packets (which is VERY good for human consumption). A 1 oz packet has 300+ calories and 35g of fat. That is some serious energy in a small package. Especially when mixed into a protein shake.


Where did you find the coconut oil packets? Links to some of your suppliers would be great.


----------



## Sentry18

All of them were on Amazon.com. The Artisana brand has the 1.06 oz packets.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...wo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_70csbmucjq_e_p2

We are likely the largest consumer of coconut oil in this region. We use to make popcorn, fry certain meats, make SF candy, we even mix it into coffee (wife) or tea (me). Plus many non-consumption based uses. Mid-chain fats have gotten a bad wrap from the highly ignorant medical/dietary community. They are not only filling but give you a lot of long slow burn energy. Presuming you are not eating lots of simple sugars. Every time I have a physical the Doctor raves and celebrates how awesome my triglycerides, blood sugar and overall health is. Then I tell him I drink a cup of fatty tea every day and 50% of my daily diet is fat. He still doesn't believe me.


----------



## Balls004

Sentry18 said:


> Every time I have a physical the Doctor raves and celebrates how awesome my triglycerides, blood sugar and overall health is. Then I tell him I drink a cup of fatty tea every day and 50% of my daily diet is fat. He still doesn't believe me.


You're one of those people that plans on dying healthy, aren't you?

:ignore:


----------



## Sentry18

Today I live clean as I can. No tobacco, no alcohol, no illegal drugs, very little OTC or prescription medications, very little processed foods and very little refined foods. When I fully retire I tend to smoke marijuana, eat as much as I want of whatever I want, drink fruity Jamaican rum drinks and die in our beach house in Belize. Belize has very strict firearms laws so I will have to become an LEO consultant to the gov't initially so I can have some guns. But after that it's fat, high and happy 'til I croak.


----------



## Balls004

Sentry18 said:


> Today I live clean as I can. No tobacco, no alcohol, no illegal drugs, very little OTC or prescription medications, very little processed foods and very little refined foods. When I fully retire I tend to smoke marijuana, eat as much as I want of whatever I want, drink fruity Jamaican rum drinks and die in our beach house in Belize. Belize has very strict firearms laws so I will have to become an LEO consultant to the gov't initially so I can have some guns. But after that it's fat, high and happy 'til I croak.


AWESOME! Sounds like a plan to me!

Maybe we can be beach neighbors! It's starting to look better everyday as a retirement location, although I still haven't given up on Louisiana just yet. Many fond memories of British Honduras though...


----------



## WWhermit

We are likely the largest consumer of coconut oil in this region. We use to make popcorn, fry certain meats, make SF candy, we even mix it into coffee (wife) or tea (me). Plus many non-consumption based uses. Mid-chain fats have gotten a bad wrap from the highly ignorant medical/dietary community. They are not only filling but give you a lot of long slow burn energy. Presuming you are not eating lots of simple sugars. Every time I have a physical the Doctor raves and celebrates how awesome my triglycerides, blood sugar and overall health is. Then I tell him I drink a cup of fatty tea every day and 50% of my daily diet is fat. He still doesn't believe me.[/QUOTE]

Sounds close to a Keto diet, which is what I am currently on, due to Fatty Liver Disease, as a result of low fat/high carb eating.

Are you doing Keto, or just a general fat burning based food regime?


----------



## Sentry18

My diet is based on two factors: a strong family history of diabetes and my personal belief that simple sugars, processed flours and processed foods are not fit for human consumption. I have essentially lived a low carb existence since my early 20's. I was working for a Sheriff's Office and was weight training 4-5 days a week. While I could grow muscle easily I always seemed to have 10lbs of excess fat that kept me from being "cut". One of the strength coaches suggested I go on Atkins induction for 1 week and then jump straight into the maintenance phase. I tried it and quickly dropped my body fat percentage down from healthy to athletic. In the process I also found out how well ketosis agreed with me. I felt better, slept better, had more long sustained energy, appetite diminished, cravings for food disappeared, never experienced heartburn or indigestion and my bathroom breaks became so routine I could tell you the exact time of the day by them. Here some 20+ years later my health definitely reflects the benefits of low carb. I tell people all the time that if everyone were to commit to a week of clean low carb living; places like McDonalds would quickly go out of business (or change their menu). 


Just to give people and idea of what it's like, my menu for dinner tonight:

Bacon wrapped chicken breast stuffed with jalapenos and pepper jack cheese cooked in the smoker.
Mushrooms, onions, garlic and asparagus stir fried in coconut oil. 
Strawberries with homemade sugar-free whipped cream. 

I know, sounds like torture.


----------



## WWhermit

Sounds like torture? No, sounds perfect. (Except I hate mushrooms.)

For 4 years, I've been trying to get down below 185 lbs. Low fat, brown rice, skinless chicken breast, and starving myself of calories. All the while, my liver is laughing, storing excess carbs as fat. Ended up pre-diabetic.

1 week in Ketosis and my liver enzyme levels start dropping in 4 years. I celebrated this news by adding more butter to my morning omelet, and another slice of bacon.

I'm down to 175 lbs, which I haven't been in at least 5 years, probably more. And I haven't even fully conformed to the Keto diet.

It's awesome.


----------



## Dakine

WWhermit said:


> Sounds like torture? No, sounds perfect. (Except I hate mushrooms.)
> 
> For 4 years, I've been trying to get down below 185 lbs. Low fat, brown rice, skinless chicken breast, and starving myself of calories. All the while, my liver is laughing, storing excess carbs as fat. Ended up pre-diabetic.
> 
> 1 week in Ketosis and my liver enzyme levels start dropping in 4 years. I celebrated this news by adding more butter to my morning omelet, and another slice of bacon.
> 
> I'm down to 175 lbs, which I haven't been in at least 5 years, probably more. And I haven't even fully conformed to the Keto diet.
> 
> It's awesome.


I dropped 45 lbs with Keto diet in less than a month. I was already swimming daily and not seeing massive changes in body weight like that.

My boss turned me on to Keto Clarity by Jimmy Moore, I strongly advise people to look at it.

this is not "I have to starve myself" diet, this is not "I have to hit the gym every day (and/or starve myself) diet.

this is about making your body consume fat instead of carbs or protein. My biggest mistake during that month was going into GNG which is too much protein. GlucoseNeoGenesis.

You need to keep the 3 macronutrients in the right proportions.
80% fats
15% protein
5% carbs

It works. I can honestly tell you that much. I've been lax lately because things at work went sideways with an unexpected acquisition but now the 20 hour days are over and I'm going back on it.


----------



## Reblazed

Dakine said:


> My boss turned me on to Keto Clarity by Jimmy Moore,.......
> 
> this is not "I have to starve myself" diet, this is not "I have to hit the gym every day (and/or starve myself) diet.


A HUGE thank you, Dakine (and all the rest who had this short discussion about the Keto 'Diet'). After researching for 6-7 days I started this new way of eating. In 9 days I have lost 12 lbs (5 are probably water weight), even more important I FEEL GOOD! I have not been hungry, am sleeping better and feel more alert. It's also the first time in many, many diets that I KNOW this will be a lifestyle change for me and that I can do it. Thanks, again.

.


----------



## offgridcooker

WWhermit said:


> Sounds like torture? No, sounds perfect. (Except I hate mushrooms.)
> 
> For 4 years, I've been trying to get down below 185 lbs. Low fat, brown rice, skinless chicken breast, and starving myself of calories. All the while, my liver is laughing, storing excess carbs as fat. Ended up pre-diabetic.
> 
> 1 week in Ketosis and my liver enzyme levels start dropping in 4 years. I celebrated this news by adding more butter to my morning omelet, and another slice of bacon.
> 
> I'm down to 175 lbs, which I haven't been in at least 5 years, probably more. And I haven't even fully conformed to the Keto diet.
> 
> It's awesome.


175 lb? Why yo want to be so skinny?


----------



## Yeti-695

Good idea, I might look into getting another vaccum sealer and do some myself.


----------



## Dakine

Reblazed said:


> A HUGE thank you, Dakine (and all the rest who had this short discussion about the Keto 'Diet'). After researching for 6-7 days I started this new way of eating. In 9 days I have lost 12 lbs (5 are probably water weight), even more important I FEEL GOOD! I have not been hungry, am sleeping better and feel more alert. It's also the first time in many, many diets that I KNOW this will be a lifestyle change for me and that I can do it. Thanks, again.
> 
> .


You're welcome! and I'm really glad it's working for you! I am a believer and I get blood cholesterol tests regularly via my blood donations, it got better, because I'd dropped the breakfast burritos with those huge portions of carbs which the body has NO IDEA what to do with and then stores them.. just in case lol.

Getting the super high fat content isn't as bad as some people might think:

1. ranch dressing. On everything lol
2. sour cream, especially on roast beef, I cook it in the crock pot and then have every bite with sour cream.
3. Hillshire Farms cheddarwurst links, I love those things!!!! so tasty! and the fat content is great! (add ranch dressing to this and some tobasco for flavor to dip them in)
4. order naked burritos. I call them keto-burritos but that would only confuse the people at the mexican store. I get a breakfast burrito with NO tortilla and with sour cream and no ham + extra bacon. This hits all my needs, some might wonder about the ham, but you'd be surprised to learn that ham has as much or nearly as much protein as fat, which is great unless you're trying to really jack up the fat percentages. (I'd hit that big time with guac or even more +++ fats except I'm allergic and anaphylactic shock is a bummer)
5. you can get pee strip test things on Amazon, and if you're in ketosis, you can SMELL it, you'll know once you're there, it's musky. You'll know. I bought a bottle of 100 test strips and played around with my diet a lot just to see where it would show on that scale. the one's I got were from smackfat I think. (apparently the ketones passed in urine are not as measurable after your body adapts and the finger prick test using the same diabetic tester but a different test strip is then the much more calibrated and precise way to measure your levels... however... they are NOT CHEAP!!!!!! I personally don't plan to buy them, $2.50 per strip I was told)
6. check almond milk, and almond flour... I haven't tried the flour yet but i have tried the milk. it's not horrible, it's like... poorly tasted water LOL!!! it helps provide some fats and if you need to boost that using a protein shake or something, it's a good tool.

For those just joining us, this diet does work. You don't count calories. You don't NEED to. the natural effects of fats make you feel sated and you don't 'want' to eat more. be conscious of the proportions of the macro nutrients and your body will adjust. The control of the percentage proportions is where it departs from Paleo, which many people find highly successful as well.

If I had to sum all of these up in a nutshell, I'd say that the last 200 years of human food supply are contrary to the good of the human body, that the human body needs thousands of years to adapt and as a mass society that now feeds on cheap fast easy to produce carbs from every meal, western civilization is fat and sick. it didn't happen last week, in Keto Clarity you'll read about a German doctor studying American obesity in children in the late 1800's who regardless of exercise or confine to small portions of starvation diets couldn't lose weight.

Keto Clarity by Jimmy Moore. Low Carb High Fat diet can change your life.

One of the interesting things I found, my body adapts to losing the weight, I'm in my mid 40's, it's supposed to be difficult to make changes... I used Keto until things at work went absolutely bonkers and we were working 20 hours days an breakfast lunch and dinnner were being catered (no, not keto friendly LOL!) and I found my body didn't start packing on pounds again. I actually lost another 2-3 pounds in the first 2 weeks of no keto diet and then held exactly even in the next 2 weeks. To me, that proves the body despises the fats and will burn them off if you let it, the upside down part is that you must consume fat to do it. and boom... you lose weight, you correct blood sugar levels, you get healthy.

you have nothing to lose, it's a diet that never asks you to starve or count calories, (and this is the huge BUT) you have to give up and kill carbs. I know, shoot me now, I love bread, I mean I LOVE bread!!!! my families history is the baker in the village we're from in Germany, we are the bakers. I am a baker. oh, fantastic, I cant eat bread... but I need this, more than I need those carbs so... 

I'm on vacation time however that means I still get to work a lot LOL  but I'm close to going back onto Keto diet.


----------



## VoorTrekker

Sentry18 said:


> ...Strawberries with homemade sugar-free whipped cream...


I use coconut oil (shortening) for everything now except I use olive oil for salad dressing. For salad dressing I use olive oil, lemon and lime juice, some dry spices/herbs, a pinch of salt and basalmic vinegar.

I take the heavy whipping cream and set my mixer on 1 or 2 and in 15-20 minutes I have a thick (Cool Whip consistency) whipped cream. A wire whisk takes about 45 minutes and forearm tendonitis.


----------

